# KID friendly rub



## orng95bagdacord

last weekend i made some ribs on the smoker and my little girl finnaly wanted to try some she is  now is in love with ribs. the rub i make is a little to spicy for her so i was wonderign if anyone had a kid friendly rub they use or any ideas on whcih rub to use.    thanks forur help


----------



## whittling chip

Thanks for posting your question. I have some young nephews comming to visit in a couple of weeks. I hadn't thought about "Kid Friendly 'Q".

I'll be watching this post for some ideas.

Sorry I can't give you a recipe.

WC


----------



## jirodriguez

Just use a basic rub and cut back on the black pepper and cayanne pepper. Here is a great place to start:

1 C brown sugar

1/2 C paprika

1/4 C granulated garlic

2 Tbsp. Kosher salt

2 Tbsp. fresh cracked pepper (adjust down for kids)

1/4 tsp. cayanne powder (omit for kids)

That will work on most everything, and you can adjust the pepper and cayanne as needed to suit your family's tastes. I'm lucky in that my kids like a little bit of spice in my rub, as long as it is balaced with a bit of sweet.


----------



## s2k9k

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122036/mild-pork-butt-rub

See post #3 on this thread. It has a lot of flavor but isn't spicy or hot at all,  just a good all around flavor.


----------



## whittling chip

Thanks for the advise. Great thread.

That's what I was looking for.

WC


----------



## cliffcarter

This is my rib rub, just omit the cayenne if you want, alyhough my BIL's grandson has no problem with it, he's been eating my ribs since he was 3.

1/2 cup of turbinado sugar

1/4 cup of Hungarian paprika

1/4 cup of salt free chili powder

2 TBS of granulated garlic

2 TBS of ground black pepper

2TBS of cinnamon

1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper


----------



## bbqu freshman

I use a simple rub just  seasoned salt, brown sugar, onion powder, garlic powder, and pepper.Not to over powering and my nieces and nephews love it.Are you planning on using a sauce?


----------



## chef jimmyj

S2K9K said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122036/mild-pork-butt-rub
> 
> See post #3 on this thread. It has a lot of flavor but isn't spicy or hot at all,  just a good all around flavor.


 Thanks Dave...I just saw this post. Kids love this stuff too!...JJ

Foiling Juice

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, to make it Tangy

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.


----------



## pmc0607

Yes used Apple or Maple rub from John Henry foods, in the web page it shows qty of 10lb. just call then and they will sell you 1 or 2 lbs of any of there rubs.

http://johnhenrysfoodproducts.com/newproducts.aspx?cat=Bulk    my wife and daugther love both of those rubs that I mention.They are sweet and flavorfull


----------



## boatdocnate

Love the ideas new to smoking have an 18 month old and a 5 year old who love smoked foods and enjoy a little slice but not a lot I'm always up for more ideas


----------

